# Boss cheesed me off so I went & got my new Kayak



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

So I disappeared for 3 hours, and returned with a smile for the rest of the day. 

Actually I was going to order one this weekend after a few months of looking and testing, but after an unpleasant meeting this morning I decided to get out of the office for a while.

I like the Hobie Outback, but the Sport seemed a little more stable and much easier for me to lift on and off the car.

Thanks for all the advice here, and to Paul from Sailing Scene in Mona Vale for looking after me. I would recommend them to anyone around Sydney considering a Hobie.

The wife and kids loved it so I shouldn't have a problem getting it wet this weekend. The fishing may have to wait for another week or 2 though. :lol:

Eric


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Onya Eric, a new yak cures most things, enjoy the new boat mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good onya Eric. The hobies are really stable. Go on, take a rod with you


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Onya Eric!

Great to see another Sport owner here. I look forward to see/hear how you set it up.

Chris


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The addiction begins......


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

lol Gatesy, I'll have to remember that one. 
I liked the Outback when I looked at the hobie range, but now that I know a bit more about kayaks and have paddled around a bit, I reckon the sleek lines of the sport would be an advantage, and the slight loss of stability from the barge like outback won't cause any problems, sure it will be a great boat for ya.  
oh yeah, I'm with Dave, take a rod mate. :wink:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I would have said everything in the above post's but the boy's beat me to it. Have fun with it man.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats on the Hobie Eric, the Sport is a nice looking ride.

Great choice!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement.

I think I'm going to be hopelessly addicted to this as I was in the garage oggling it until late. :wink:

Patience will be the hard part as I am already thinking where to put the fishing essentials like rod holders, tackle boxes, bait tanks, dynamite etc, but realise I need to spend some time in it to figure these things out.

Would like to take a fishing rod along on Sat, but with a 3 year old and a 6 year old (who seem nearly as excited as myself) I'll be lucky to get to a serious pedal/paddle to myself for an hour.

Eric


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

g'day Eric. great to hear that you're soooo excited about your new toy! and why wouldn't you be, sounds like a great yak.

Looking forward to hearing about your first trip in it. Good idea to have a paddle first and see how she feels before you start loading her up with gear.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa9p1z8AADFfgAASUKWAGiqgEAo/7/+gMAD01YamTQQT1PRoQ08oGRkCKeJMgAAGgaaA0GptIT1T1MZI0Mg0AGQQAK0wQPgBJHEetWZuNCGlElaiQ0fDEmcuF9EZQiqJDX2FtY0ZFjd0mk9fYxe8jlZrlyDeYMszUfeplGK2tE14RxC5r9V0TBqumxtMhQZDZwK0fopTgQWC3dJndhjayUoNEoziKCEJvRjID6jiEnccni1ZML5kRtdDCpLL0ui7T4jyRpQMiCpRF7hWWcbpPC2LKsh42bCAjmmeN0E8sFa9Niix8FqCmQyMQBjAhN0V0BBsqkMOFmf4u5IpwoSFe065+A==


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Don`t feel bad about sitting staring and dreaming at your new sport Eric. It`s natural!! My son caught me out sitting in the garage with a cup of coffee just staring........ several times!! Hey it`s like that with Hobies, so many good looking bits. Steve.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

kingfisher111 said:


> Don`t feel bad about sitting staring and dreaming at your new sport Eric. It`s natural!! My son caught me out sitting in the garage with a cup of coffee just staring........ several times!! Hey it`s like that with Hobies, so many good looking bits. Steve.


First couple of days my Hobie was at home, I would:
get her out on the grass and just stare, 
then open all the hatches have a look inside, 
plan where the fish finder was going, figure out how to design a crate, 
try and think of a name (still haven't), 
stick my son in the seat and let him pretend he was fishing, 
get jealous and kick him out :roll: , 
tell the missus I would be back inside soon and that "no 6 degrees wasn't too cold to be out staring at my Yak", and 
think about how long it would be before we could get out on the water.

Having re-read all of that I think I might be a little obsessed :wink:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good God John I could have written that post. My 3 year old son has been sitting in it every chance he gets. Between him & his sister they have their Nemo and Scooby Doo fishing rods permanently parked in the in the rod holders.

And I have spent the last 2 nights looking at the Do it yourself thread and the one with everyoneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s yak photos on it. I've read about drilling somewhat oval holes for additional flush mounts, what type of glue to use for your transducer, and looked at a couple of pulley systems for storing it.

I think these things are bewitched to make us behave so. I also think I read that Hairy Mick either has 35 of them or maybe married one :shock:

... but somehow that doesn't seem as shocking as it might have last week before the yak arrival! :lol:

Eric


----------

